# Low fibre beans



## davepoiuy (Jan 19, 2010)

I was wanting to eat beans (because of the health benefits) but don't want the fibre. Does anynow know if there are low fibre beans (or ways of preparing them to remove the fibre)?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the preparation is about removing the smaller gas causing sugars as those tend to be more of a problem than the fiber.To do that soak the beans overnight in plenty of water. Pour off all that water and then cook the beans in fresh water. That gets rid of most of the gas.Usually the gas forming carbs are what people need to get rid of, and can tolerate the fiber if they don't have lots of gas from the raffinose, etc.I'll look up fiber grams and report back if I find anything.Here is a per 1/2 cup serving table with different kindshttp://www.youngwomenshealth.org/legumes.htm


----------

